
Reddit: I drove my Jeep right around Africa. AMA - grecy
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/brhbst/i_drove_my_jeep_around_africa_reddit_said_i_would/
======
ikeyany
> Personally, I'm very tempted to live in Zimbabwe. Although the government is
> in utter shambles - and has been for decades - the people there are
> phenominal. They have every right in the world to complain about basically
> everything, and yet I never heard a single person complain in my 6 weeks all
> over the country.

A country whose government is in shambles but whose people learned over time
not to care, sounds depressing.

That mixed with your definition of what it means to _truly live_ :

> living in the now, and not giving up enjoyment today for some chance at a
> possibly happy future.

Those bits together paint kind of a dystopian picture, IMO.

------
grecy
I post here fairly often, and people have been interested in what I'm doing
with my life.

I was a Software Engineer. I sold all my stuff, and went out and lived my
dream.

~~~
kylehotchkiss
I don’t have a reddit but while I can ask you... what do you think of the
4Runner? Could it do the same journey?

~~~
grecy
They're great, and yes, I think it absolutely could. It's more about the
determination of the driver than the vehicle, IMO

